# Next Dam to be decomissioned?



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I was searching the web looking for the next dam that is scheduled to be dropped. Does anybody know where or which one(s)? I don't want to miss the next one.

thanks,

tda


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

This might be helpful...

https://www.americanrivers.org/threats-solutions/restoring-damaged-rivers/dam-removal-map/


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Great link. I can't find where it shows any proposed dam wrecking.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

All we need is a well placed earthquake.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Or a team of dolphins towing a house boat full of explosives...


----------

